# Last in/first out



## lunatic51 (21 Jan 2009)

Hi, 

Can anyone out there tell me exactly how the 'last in/first out' rule applies, i.e., if you were initally employed as an apprentice, qualified and you then remained in employment with the same company, when exactly are you deemed to have been 'in' for the purposes of the rule???

Thanks, any advice appreciated.


----------



## Doozie (21 Jan 2009)

AFAIK, there is no regulatory provision for all companies on this rule - management has discretion to determine whether and how the rule will be applied according to the budgetary and operational requirements of the company. It's effectively an informal way for management to structure redundancies within companies.

Best talk to your manager or Union rep if you have one, as there possibly can't be an answer to your question from outside the company. Generally your date of commencement will be specified in your contract, but a number of complications in this area have been established in case law.


----------



## Johnboy45 (22 Jan 2009)

it will all depend on your own contract/letter of employment or custom and practice in your company. Two former emloyers of mine both operated the same way. Once an apprenticeship was finished, the apprentice was finished up, P45, etc. They were then re-employed, new starting date, new conditions, etc.  If this happened, then this would be the starting date for `last in, first out'.


----------

